# Stay Permit for Family Reasons



## tmp24 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello All,

My family and I are relocating to Bologna in May for 1 year! We are very excited and are in the process of gathering all of the documentation we need. My daughter and I are dual US/Italian citizens so will not need stay permits or visas. My husband is eligible to apply for his dual citizenship but hasn't yet, so he will need a stay permit. The Consulate (I've spoken to 2 different ones!) has stated that for a Permesso di Soggiorno per Motivi Familiari, a visa is not necessary. Apparently the law changed in August of 2013. Great. Now he needs a stay permit and I can't find the specifics of what documentation he will need. I understand what is required for all stay permits (completed permesso di soggiorno kit, marca da bollo, passport photos, passport copies, fees) but don't know exactly what else he will need for the family stay permit. Police records? A copy of our marriage certificate? I can't seem to find detailed information online and the consulate had no idea. Does anyone know? We got married in Italy in 2008 so it should be easy for them to determine that we're married. Is a copy OK or do we need to request a marriage certificate from the Comune with the marca da bollo? I believe we need to prove we have health insurance - we are planning on buying 3 mo. worth of travel insurance but then plan to enroll is the Italian healthcare system. I can enroll right away as can my daughter, and according to the official website, my husband can to, once he applies for his stay permit. Will 3 months of coverage be enough for them to approve his application? Ugh...

Any insight would be appreciated. I see site after site listing general requirements but not for the specific different kinds of stay permits.

Thanks in advance for you help!!

tmp24


----------

